

Jitendra Malik's free online Computer Vision Course - QuarkSpark
https://www.coursera.org/course/vision

======
vilya
The course page is timing out for me at the moment so I can't see what it
says, but I emailed coursera last week asking about the start date. Their
reply was that it was now expected to start in mid-April.

------
sjtgraham
I've been looking forward to this course for a while. It was supposed to start
in March, I hope it doesn't get pushed back again.

------
uhs
I've to register, why?

~~~
joshz
Because the classes are designed for people who want to take various tests,
keep score, track progress and participate in discussion. I think downloadable
video files are floating somewhere, not sure about lecture notes, etc.

